# Best decoys for nd



## Hill.jam96 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi there again hate to be an annoying newbie but I was wondering what type of decoys to bring to nd. I only have a limited amount of space so I was wondering if I should bring more full body decoys or floaters. Are ducks usually field hunted or over the water?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Welcome
You can use water decoys in the fields... you really don't need a whole lot. Good luck and put in plenty of windshield time.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Both.


----------



## NDSUFishing (Sep 17, 2012)

It depends on the type of the hunting you want to do. If you are a water guy then there is no need to bring field decoys, and if you are a field guy bring field decoys. You should be able find birds doing both. I live in north dakota so I have both spreads for how I want to hunt but I could get by with only having a field or a water spread. So just bring the spread that you want to hunt over.


----------

